# Does bollywood reflect indian culture in any way?



## rishitells (May 13, 2010)

From some blogs-


> Bollywood culture is flattering like an explosive, because of the way  it’s catching on. I think Indian culture is soon going to be recognized  as the new pop culture globally.



These lines really made me think about the impact of bollywood on our  culture. As you see, most of the bollywood films today contain senseless  dialogs, scenes and the environment. Every director is focusing on  containing more intimate and sexual scenes in the movie in order to  attract audience. Is it how we live our lives, as shown in today's  movies? Aren't we losing our real identity?



> Nowadays we can't watch films and even some television programs with our  families. The dressing sense of Indian Youth is largely influenced by  that of Western Public. The girls want to look hot and for that  particular cause they are wearing short dresses which suggests that they  don't believe in Indian Culture any more.



Isn't it so true?


----------



## azzu (May 13, 2010)

its Damn true and i beleive u but....
we see movie's to njoy not reflect our culture or other $%#$
everymovie cannot be perfect...
and nt everymovie is $hit there are some good movies made once in a while which arent dependent on Hot scenes are Bikini's
*REFER* 3 idiots , My name'z khan ,etc...
now cant say films like ghajini , OSO , reflect our culture etc..


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (May 13, 2010)

no movies dont reflect our culture.but there's a growing new breed of teens from the past decade onwards that show all possible acquired negatives from bollywood


----------



## azzu (May 13, 2010)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> no movies dont reflect our culture.


They dont need to....


ratedrsuperstar said:


> but there's a growing new breed of teens from the past decade onwards that *show all possible acquired negatives from bollywood*


This is Nice Post...
this could be a debatable topic ...than culture bollywood relation


----------



## sujoyp (May 13, 2010)

I too disagree....Movie dont reflect our culture...
what u see is in cities with hot gals and hunks are not even 10% of india

Just go to a small city and see what is going on there.
Gals cant even wear jeans...leave short skirt


Just watch movie as a timepass dont take seriously either movie like Badmash company nor 3 idiots.

And if u want to see real indian movie then u can anytime watch gangajal,apahran,page 3 or even Life in a metro....they show the truth of life


----------



## rishitells (May 13, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> Just watch movie as a timepass dont take seriously either movie like Badmash company nor 3 idiots.


Movies like badmash company are completely unrealistic, totally meant for entertainment. But this entertainment is misleading our youth and affecting their social morals. Though Three Idiots has at least some message.

Each and every movie that comes, whether its a flop, leaves a mark. Recently LSD has been a big flop but before the release, there was so much hype about this shitty movie. This is really abominable.


----------



## sujoyp (May 14, 2010)

What LSD tried to show was completely true...exactly like 3 idiot

Story of honor killing are true...story of sex video recording is also true(people even blackmail with that)....and third that using spy camera(tehalka) is also true 

these movie show us the real picture of whats happening around


----------



## ico (May 14, 2010)

What is LSD? 

Edit: okay got it. I've watched the movie and it isn't "shitty" like one guy over here claims.


----------



## rishitells (May 14, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> What LSD tried to show was completely true...exactly like 3 idiot
> 
> Story of honor killing are true...story of sex video recording is also true(people even blackmail with that)....and third that using spy camera(tehalka) is also true
> 
> these movie show us the real picture of whats happening around


but that doesn't happen around everywhere I think.
Most of the indians are living a safe life. 
Though I agree LSD has shows truth, but in a very explicit way. 

Lets leave it, but the point is that Indians are very sensitive about movies and it affects their social life, mostly our youngsters. As you see today's movie show many crimes and unsocial messages.


----------



## Rahim (May 14, 2010)

If doing wrong things makes you "Kool", then youth commits them without any second thought. I still beleive movies don't affect anybody's life. Nobody is as foolish as many of you think.


----------



## sujoyp (May 14, 2010)

Just watch news...yesterday only in Allahabad there was an honor killing incident...family killing there own daughter...

Most of us know what is legal and whats not...Soo I think its ur own instinct

Even downloading movie is illeagal...but we do it...but start selling that movie and u r doing a crime

Please give an example what u r saying exactly.


----------



## azzu (May 14, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> family killing there own daughter...


how does this Relate to Movie's ??????


----------



## sujoyp (May 14, 2010)

^^ I was giving an example for Love Sex and Dhoka stories...

for 


> but that doesn't happen around everywhere I think.
> Most of the indians are living a safe life.
> Though I agree LSD has shows truth, but in a very explicit way.


by Rishabh_sharma1990


----------



## rishitells (May 14, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> I still beleive movies don't affect anybody's life. Nobody is as foolish as many of you think.


Movies are a part of our lives. There is so much craziness about movies, actors, actresses. I see many people following them blindly and even considering them as Ideal. Their thinking, their way of lives, is surely affected by movies. 

If John Abraham is riding a fast bike, then youngsters long to do that. Recently a boy who lived nearby me took himself to death by racing with his partner at dangerous speeds. He was an ardent fan of john.


----------



## sujoyp (May 14, 2010)

yaah u r right...some people follow the style of their fav actor,sportstar etc but they r very few I think....I dont know anyone atleast

And fast biking can be a craze...its not that u should be a fan of someone..

I love riding bike inside city at 60-70...and on highway the max my Unicorn can give....Its dangerous and someday u have to face consequences...but I love it


----------

